# Glasses



## Bealz998 (5 Oct 2013)

I'm in need of some riding glasses as everytime I have been out I get a small fly in my eye and it's really annoying now some I after a cheap pair of glasses if someone could help


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (5 Oct 2013)

Google? Chain reaction? Arco? Wiggle? B&Q? Homebase? DIY shop?


----------



## MikeW-71 (5 Oct 2013)

Aldi do some for £2.99 in various tints. How cheap are you talking?


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (5 Oct 2013)

If it's just plain or slightly tinted lenses you're after, try some safety spec from Arco, They've got a range of styles for less than £10, and at that price it's not biggy if you lose them


----------



## HLaB (5 Oct 2013)

Ive found some cheap glasses mist up but my Pro Bike kit pair didn't.


----------



## Biker Joe (5 Oct 2013)

Cheaper would be to catch the fly and stop it annoying you.


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Oct 2013)

HLaB said:


> Ive found some cheap glasses mist up but my Pro Bike kit pair didn't.


Put the juice of a potato on your lenses.


----------



## Berties (7 Oct 2013)

All my glasses fog up from muddy fox £10 to my vented jaw bones ,a rub from a product called cat crap available on line does the job,


----------



## Biker Joe (7 Oct 2013)

I've seen divers just spit in their goggles, give them a quick rub and down they go. No misting. I haven't tried it though. I haven't had any problems with my glasses misting up.


----------



## sidevalve (7 Oct 2013)

If misting's a real problem you can buy anti mist spray from m/cycle shops [designed for visors] but TBH I've never had a problem on the bike.


----------



## ceejayh (7 Oct 2013)

HLaB said:


> Ive found some cheap glasses mist up but my Pro Bike kit pair didn't.



A little bit of washing up liquid rubbed into the lens should stop misting - works on my bathroom mirror .


----------



## Koga (7 Oct 2013)

I use clear safety glasses commonly used on construction sites. They are cheap, strong and light. Cost between £2 and £3 and come in various lens colours just look for a local safety equipment supply shop (you can cycle to it !).


----------



## themosquitoking (7 Oct 2013)

You can get some from argos with three lenses for about a tenner, they've done me for a year.


----------



## Koga (8 Oct 2013)

themosquitoking said:


> You can get some from argos with three lenses for about a tenner, they've done me for a year.


 Good idea, my motto is don't spent to much on "clear" glasses as they are, well just clear. Unlike sunglasses which offer UV protection, so I would spent more on them but I will not just use them for cycling.


----------



## bozmandb9 (10 Oct 2013)

I've found my glasses only mist up when I stop, so easy solution to that one then!


----------



## Dayvo (10 Oct 2013)

Safety glasses is the way to go!

http://www.nothingbutsafetyglasses.com/products/glasses?gclid=COjL1NDhi7oCFUi33god_3QABA


----------



## Fynn dontay (17 Mar 2019)

Anybody know where to buy just the frame


----------



## rogerzilla (17 Mar 2019)

If you need prescription glasses for cycling, get the ones with inserts rather than the ones where the whole wraparound lens is (supposed to be) made to the prescription. The latter look less dorky but just don't work; the distortion becomes extreme at the edges.


----------



## vickster (17 Mar 2019)

rogerzilla said:


> If you need prescription glasses for cycling, get the ones with inserts rather than the ones where the whole wraparound lens is (supposed to be) made to the prescription. The latter look less dorky but just don't work; the distortion becomes extreme at the edges.


My Oakleys work fine, expensive though. The inserts feel uncomfortable against eye lashes and look awful


----------



## rogerzilla (17 Mar 2019)

vickster said:


> My Oakleys work fine, expensive though. The inserts feel uncomfortable against eye lashes and look awful


Is your prescription negative (short sighted)? Mine is positive (long sighted) which may be more difficult because of the magnifying effect.


----------



## vickster (17 Mar 2019)

rogerzilla said:


> Is your prescription negative (short sighted)? Mine is positive (long sighted) which may be more difficult because of the magnifying effect.


Yes short sighted


----------



## ColinJ (17 Mar 2019)

Not only has the thread been resurrected 6 years later, but it also seems to be by a post in the wrong thread!


----------



## NorthernDave (17 Mar 2019)

Unless you need prescription specs, Screwfix Toolstation are the places to go. Under a tenner will get you something as stylish as "proper" cycling specs at four or five times the price.

As they're proper safety specs they have decent optics and an impact resistance rating.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (17 Mar 2019)

The clear Halfords or a Decathlon ones are best for gloom and night riding. Yellow lenses turn me into a coward. £4.99 or less.

Oakley for proper sunny rides.


----------



## MrPorridge (17 Mar 2019)

Sorry to blunder in like Colonel Blink (the short sighted gink) but, speaking of specs, what do those with prescription lenses recommend?

I'm currently using an old pair of my regular specs which are ok but I do get a bit of a blind spot (blurred spot actually) looking back over my shoulder to check traffic etc. I'm a relatively mild, short-sighted prescription.

Are the "insert" type specs worth trying and, if so, what's the deal with the lenses? Are they a standard fit that can be bought at an opticians or do you need prescription inserts specific to the brand of eyewear you're buying?


----------



## Heltor Chasca (17 Mar 2019)

MrPorridge said:


> Sorry to blunder in like Colonel Blink (the short sighted gink) but, speaking of specs, what do those with prescription lenses recommend?
> 
> I'm currently using an old pair of my regular specs which are ok but I do get a bit of a blind spot (blurred spot actually) looking back over my shoulder to check traffic etc. I'm a relatively mild, short-sighted prescription.
> 
> Are the "insert" type specs worth trying and, if so, what's the deal with the lenses? Are they a standard fit that can be bought at an opticians or do you need prescription inserts specific to the brand of eyewear you're buying?



Contacts for my mild prescription. Can’t get on with specs for work or cycling.


----------



## NorthernDave (17 Mar 2019)

MrPorridge said:


> Sorry to blunder in like Colonel Blink (the short sighted gink) but, speaking of specs, what do those with prescription lenses recommend?
> 
> I'm currently using an old pair of my regular specs which are ok but I do get a bit of a blind spot (blurred spot actually) looking back over my shoulder to check traffic etc. I'm a relatively mild, short-sighted prescription.
> 
> Are the "insert" type specs worth trying and, if so, what's the deal with the lenses? Are they a standard fit that can be bought at an opticians or do you need prescription inserts specific to the brand of eyewear you're buying?



I've got wrap round prescription lenses from Boots and they work well for me.

But I had the insert type previously and I think they were better. The inserts can be reglazed if your script changes, if the cack-handed assistant in Specsavers doesn't break them and then say they were already broken...


----------



## Justinitus (18 Mar 2019)

Dayvo said:


> Safety glasses is the way to go!
> 
> http://www.nothingbutsafetyglasses.com/products/glasses?gclid=COjL1NDhi7oCFUi33god_3QABA



The Spider and Tryon versions look good for the price


----------



## MrPorridge (19 Mar 2019)

Thank you for the advice @Heltor Chasca and @NorthernDave 

I have thought about contacts in the past but, and this is a sad admission, I've never been keen on poking around with stuff in my eyes. In many ways making the leap could be quite liberating but I'm not sure I can do it. Maybe worth reconsidering though. I recently tried riding clipped-in after years of worrying about that and loved it! Maybe it's a similar thing.

I'm still looking at the "insert" type and I hope your experience with Specsavers was down to a bad incident, rather than a general attitude. I've always found them to be OK for my normal specs. I just need to try out some frames that take inserts. I'm a bit worried that someone said their eyelashes touched the lenses - that would drive me insane.


----------



## Vantage (22 Mar 2019)

I used an older version of these for a couple years and they were brilliant. I accidentally stood on them after falling off the bike 
The prescription lenses were done by Rapid themselves and were the clearest lenses I've used in 30+ years.
Total cost at the time was a shade under £100 and soon as I can afford them, I'll be making a new order.


----------



## vickster (22 Mar 2019)

Vantage said:


> I used an older version of these for a couple years and they were brilliant. I accidentally stood on them after falling off the bike
> The prescription lenses were done by Rapid themselves and were the clearest lenses I've used in 30+ years.
> Total cost at the time was a shade under £100 and soon as I can afford them, I'll be making a new order.


Link doesn't work


----------



## Vantage (22 Mar 2019)

Fixed. Thanks vickster.


----------



## Turdus philomelos (13 Apr 2019)

Highly recommend these Photochromic Cycling Glasses . Use them both for commuting and weekened cycling, love them, very rarely smog up and if they brake or get lost no real big deal.


----------



## Blue Hills (13 Apr 2019)

MrPorridge said:


> I'm a bit worried that someone said their eyelashes touched the lenses - that would drive me insane.



It was never a problem for me when I used inserts.

You could always take your befluttering eyelashes off before mounting the bike 

My worst cycling glasses were my Oakleys - cost a fair whack over £200 and were forever moving around - then my eyes changed so I no longer need prescription lenses for cycling - I used a pair from Spesh and a pair from Briko which may actually have been for ski-ing.

The Briko were the most practical if not perhaps the most stylish - I always had the idea that when fitted with the clear or tinted (dark lenses no problem) the visible insert made me look like Cosmo Smallpiece or someone who should be on a register of some sort.

edit - the Briko looked something like this -

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Briko-Spor...ocphy=1007000&hvtargid=pla-487752319334&psc=1

practical design - single piece clip in lens for both eyes - have given that link to show you the type though that one doesn't have the insert clip or I think the interchangeable lenses. Quick search round the web will probably turn up something like mine - just search briko glasses insert or similar.


----------



## GuyBoden (19 Apr 2019)

£2 clear safety glasses from Screwfix is all you need. Polycarbonate, impact resistant and anti-scatch.

Tinted glasses are good for not seeing pot holes on the road in the shade.

https://www.screwfix.com/p/site-2101-clear-lens-safety-specs/8553g


----------



## Blue Hills (19 Apr 2019)

I can also recommend these for folk who don't need prescription lenses.

https://www.lomo.co.uk/acatalog/cycling-sunglasses-polarised.html#SID=151

Come with three lenses.

Very easy to change the lenses so I use them touring - only need to take the single pair.

You can also get spare lenses - you can't for many glasses.

There are slots above the lenses when fitted to aid venting/relieve potential for misting.

Round town/day to day I often use cheapo Aldi/Lidl things but changing the lenses on those is so much of a fag you risk breaking the frame so I tend not to change the lenses - if I need more than one on a ride just carry a spare pair with other lenses in.


----------

